# South Africans?



## Jinnie (May 8, 2018)

Are there any South Africans living in the area Alcobaça - Nazaré - Caldas da Rainha?


----------



## Waxfoot (Jan 11, 2018)

Lourinha


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Travelling Man??


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

English by birth but Saffer by adoption & ran a business there (and other parts of Africa) for 30 odd years........... & now based near Figueiro Dos Vinhos in the central zone.


----------

